# IPL Windows 7 Themes



## Worried From Bugs (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello Digit Users,
I have created 9 IPL team themes for Windows 7 users. If you are Windows 7 user then you can use it on your computer.

Following are the themes:

Chennai Super Kings Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Chennai-Super-Kings-Windows-7-Theme-625x351.png

Deccan Chargers Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Deccan-Chargers-625x351.jpg

Delhi Daredevils Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Delhi-Daredevils-Windows-7-Theme-625x351.jpg

Kings XI Punjab Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Kings-XI-Punjab-Windows-7-Theme-625x351.jpg

Kolkata Knight Riders Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Kolkata-Knoght-Riders-625x351.jpg

Mumbai Indians Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Mumbai-Indians-Windows-7-Theme-625x351.jpg

Pune Warriors India Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Pune-Warriors-India-Windows-7-Theme-625x351.jpg

Rajasthan Royals Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Rajasthan-Royals-Windows-7-Theme-625x351.jpg

Royal Challengers Banglore Windows 7 Theme

*www.rplife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Royal-Challengers-Banglore-Windows-7-Theme-625x351.jpg

You can download all of the above themes from the following link:

*Download IPL Windows 7 Themes*


----------



## noob (Jun 8, 2012)

All i see is different wall-papers


----------



## buddyram (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah Its looks like a wallpapers of different themes!


----------



## amjath (Jun 8, 2012)




----------

